# Problem bei Ebene Rendern (Rastern)



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem das ich eine Ebene in Photoshop nicht Rendern (Rastern) kann.
Ich möchte nämlich die Ebeneneffekte so in die Ebene integrieren das ich diese bearbeiten kann, nur ist der Reiter Ebene Rendern (Rastern) deaktiviert.
Das Dokument ist:
- RGB
- 96 dpi
- 8 bit

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Februar 2004)

Dazu würde ich gerne mal Deine .psd Datei anschauen oder einen Blick
auf Dein Ebenenfenster werfen... Ein Screenshot wäre für diese Zwecke
genau das richtige


----------



## extracuriosity (13. Februar 2004)

erstell einfach eine neue transparente ebene, verbinde sie mit der, die den ebeneneffekt hat und click im ebenenmenü auf "verbundene auf eine ebene reduzieren".


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Hier nochmal der Screenshot, wollte ich eigentlich schon beim ersten Treat anhängen hatt aber irgendwie nicht geklappt gehabt.


----------



## BSE Royal (14. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Du kannst ganz einfach über das Menü Ebene:Ebenenstil:Ebenen erstellen die Effekte einer Ebene auf eine neue, eigene Ebene rastern lassen.

Gruß, BSE!


----------

